# Windwos Handle



## Bender25 (21 August 2009)

Hallo,
da ich kein C Fachmann bin, brauche ich Hilfe für ein kleines Problem. 

Ich will eine MessageBox in WinCC verwenden. Soweit funktioniert das auch sehr gut nur mein Problem ist, das dieses Box nicht im Vordergrund auftaucht sondern sich die Runtime von WinCC immer wieder drüber schiebt und diese somit nicht sichtbar ist.

Kann mir jemand erklären wie man die Handle bzw Find funktion einsetzt?

Vielen Dank

PS Sorry für den Schreibfehler in der Überschrift. Meinte natürlich Windows


----------



## Rainer Hönle (21 August 2009)

Dazu ist der Handle nicht zwingend erforderlich. Es genügt beim Style (4. Parameter von MessageBox) enstprechende Attribute zu setzten (z.B. MB_TOPMOST der MB_SETFOREGROUND). Einfach mal damit rumspielen was bei WinCC dann passt.


----------



## Bender25 (21 August 2009)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.

habe vergessen zu sagen, das es nicht die normal MessageBox ist. Sonden die GSMesssageBox von GipsySoft. Bei dieser Box kann ein Timer verwendet werden der die Box schließt. Und so wie ich das gelesen habe, gibt es dort dieses Attribut nicht.

Trozdem Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Bewareofthis (21 August 2009)

Servus,

schau mal hier:
FindWindow
SetForegroundWindow
und evtl.
LockSetForegroundWindow

HTH

Tobi


----------



## RobiHerb (22 August 2009)

*Handle*

Kenne mich mit WinCC und Einbindung anderer DLL nicht aus, in der Standard WIN 32 API gibt es die Funktionalität GetParent() und SetParent().


----------



## Bender25 (24 August 2009)

Vielen Dank. Ich denke FindWindow klingt ganz gut. Werde ich versuchen.


----------

